

Future web design trends - digisth
https://medium.com/@jowitaziobro/7-future-web-design-trends-fba93eba6355

======
MatthiasFenz
Good summary of the upcoming trends 2015, more web designers should read this.
There are so many crappy sites in the internet – and "website builder" tools
still increase their number.

